
Dos and Don’ts for Winning Hackathons - brit200313
https://ninefold.com/blog/2014/10/06/dos-and-donts-for-winning-hackathons/
======
angersock
It's a little annoying to see entrepreneurs and startup folks shoved into
hackathons--I kind of prefer the notion of a pure technical hackathon where
you're just playing with ideas, or finishing up side projects. Dealing with
biz on the side, or decks or whatever, just kind of cheapens it for me.

------
minimaxir
> _Do: Start with Rails_

> _A blog about all things Ruby & Rails by Ninefold and friends._

This post isn't very impartial.

~~~
s4sharpie
That's like saying, anything published in the New Yorker can only be focussed
on things that happen in New York

~~~
minimaxir
If the New Yorker said that New York City is the best city in the United
States unironically, then yes, that would be bad.

